
Even Intel knows[Spectre patch is busted] - veermanhas
http://mashable.com/2018/01/22/intel-patch-spectre-meltdown-reboots
======
gus_massa
Are you the author of the blog post, or the video or are you involved somehow
in this event?

From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

> _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they
> can't be Show HNs._

~~~
veermanhas
Updated. Wasn't aware of that.

